
Ask HN: How many ideas do you have? - phodo
How many ideas [0] do you guys get on a regular basis [1], and do you wish you could protect [2] these ideas? How much would you pay per idea for such a service [3]?<p>[0] For our purposes, an idea is something that includes intellectual property, that can turn into a business (software, hardware, any technology), a side project, a product, etc.<p>[1] &quot;regular basis&quot;, e.g. never, once per year, once per month, once per day, non-stop-stream-of-ideas, etc. Try to be realistic.<p>[2] &quot;protect&quot; is a loose term and does not necessarily mean protect using traditional legal methods.<p>[3] Please provide a guess-timate of what you think is reasonable... on a per idea basis... from zero dollars to $10 per idea to $100 per idea, etc.
======
DigitalSea
I am a self-diagnosed idea addict. I have whole notebooks lying around full of
ideas spanning the last 13 or so years. Of all of those ideas, I've never
fully seen any of them through. I have a few I am trying to whittle down to
turn into a functional side project. If I were to guess ideas that I have
written down, I'd say maybe close to 500 or so, spanning notebooks I still am
in possession of. Over the years I've probably come up with thousands, many
don't get written down.

I used to come up with ideas on a daily basis, multiple times. These days I
probably come up with one or two per month. I would never pay for an idea, an
idea is worth nothing. As always, the execution is what matters. Before
Google, there were already search engines and they came along and did it
better. Before Facebook was popular, MySpace was what everyone used and then
Facebook came out with a better product.

